# Cameo Poodles?



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I found this. Hope it helps.

CAMEO POODLES -- Forty years breeding only quality AKC miniature + toy poodles. Champion stud service. Red/apricot puppies available now! References + testing. 315-276-9776 or 315-344-7169; http://community.webtv.net/hotmail.com/cameopoodles/CAMEO


----------

